
Ask HN: Starlink's 60 test sats. Thoughts on impact for China? - irjustin
Exciting day for Starlink followers.<p>What do you think the impact will be on China? Especially for expats who live their lives through VPNs.<p>For the un-initiated: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;05&#x2F;15&#x2F;watch-spacexs-60-satellite-starlink-launch-tonight-right-here&#x2F;
======
wmf
Starlink won't bypass any national firewalls. If you're in China, your traffic
will come down to a gateway inside China so it will still have to go through
the Great Firewall. Same for every other country. If Starlink doesn't work
this way it will be outright banned.

~~~
irjustin
I was thinking more of the smuggling of any base stations.

As an expat, that would be a very nice way of getting around the firewall.

